# .



## NihiLizm (Apr 7, 2018)

.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh mai got is that nood? :blushed:

Seriously though, that art has some quirky, cool style. I really like the window sill one: what you did with that.


----------



## DeenaGood (Apr 10, 2018)

Dunno why but I like this 
Love to draw similar creatures


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

NihiLizm said:


> Just little sketches from my journal, but I thought I’d share a few.
> As I learn more about personality types (and INFP in particular), I’ve been noticing more and more how it’s reflected in my art.
> 
> (Also, excuse me if this isn’t posted in the proper section... I’m still finding my way around this forum.)



These are rad. I dig the 2nd one and the window one.

I drew this sometime during winter when i was 19



And this one was about two years ago, it was a submission to a “Dark Art” portrait contest on instagram


----------



## NihiLizm (Apr 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

@NihiLizm , your portraits remind me of something I would see in a Radiohead music video for some reason:


----------



## Cranebell (Apr 21, 2018)

quick self portrait


----------

